

You are not a developer if you.. - satyan
http://onsoftwares.com/2010/05/30/you-are-not-a-developer-if-you/

======
dadadooda
Ugh, you're probably not a good developer if you can't spell 'software'. Also,
I assume 'mediocracy' is supposed to be 'mediocrity'.

The best developers I know have excellent written language skills, because
they care about precision in everything.

~~~
satyan
@dadadooda mediocracy stands for government or rule by a mediocre person or
group. (Dictionary.com)

You're right about 'software'. Corrected that in the post.. (not the domain)
Thanks.

And.. I agree with your point as well.

~~~
talonx
@satyan - absurred should be absurd, in the article. I can't help nitpicking
spelling/grammar mistakes. Sadly, they seem to be so commonplace on the
internet.

------
brazzy
Funny that someone would stress the importance of understanding "business
needs" and in the same breath consider "We should write this piece in Java. I
know Java pretty well." to be absolutely absurd.

~~~
satyan
@brazzy yeah.. that stands out a bit. It just means that technology is chosen
without understanding what it is for. There are so many choices available
nowadays.. e.g. if one needs faster development/release cycle, you choose
Rails, etc..

Thats the context. Thanks.

